# Quinoa and Diabetic



## Josie1945 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hubby is Diabetic and wants to try Quinoa, My Low Carb Bible says that Quinoa has 117 grams of carbs per cup. That sounds high to me. I did some reasearch online and it tells me it is good for diabetics . Should I try it or not ? Help !! 

Josie


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 20, 2011)

It's great stuff!
There was a recipe a week or so ago on making pilaf with it.I made it and it came out great.
I also posted one a while ago for a salad with it.

There is a lot of fibre and protein in it so I don't get BS spikes with it.I eat it before a big workout to get sustained energy.Crazy good!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2011)

I have never tried it (never heard of it until last year), but from everything I have read it sounds like it would be good for diabetics.  It is 35 on the glycemic index, which is good.  I am diabetic as well, and I will definitely try it soon.

Barbara


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried a recipe that was specifically for quinoa, and felt like I would have been better off taking a tried and true rice pilaf recipe and substituting quinoa, or maybe half and half with rice. Give it a shot- nothing to lose


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 20, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Hubby is Diabetic and wants to try Quinoa, My Low Carb Bible says that Quinoa has 117 grams of carbs per cup. That sounds high to me. I did some reasearch online and it tells me it is good for diabetics . Should I try it or not ? Help !!
> 
> Josie


 
YOu won't know until you try.  I've learned from diabetic family members that no to diabetics react the same to foods. What's good for one, often is not good for another.  Technically speaking, a moderate sized portion should not have ill effects. If he want's to try it, I'd monitor it pretty carefully, especially at first. I would do that when introducing any new foods, though.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm diabetic and when I eat quinoa my 2 hour after meal sugar levels are low. I posted this recipe.



*Peep's Tricolored Quinoa & Orzo Pilaf (Click)*

*




*


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 20, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I'm diabetic and when I eat quinoa my 2 hour after meal sugar levels are low. I posted this recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

And a delicious one it was! I added some sliced almonds but that was it.I have made it twice now.


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 20, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Hubby is Diabetic and wants to try Quinoa, My Low Carb Bible says that Quinoa has 117 grams of carbs per cup. That sounds high to me. I did some reasearch online and it tells me it is good for diabetics . Should I try it or not ? Help !!
> 
> Josie


 

My sister-in-law who is hypoglycemic was just put on a vegan diet by her doctor and quinoa is part of her eating plan.  She loves it and it helps her blood sugar to stay pretty normal.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 20, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> And a delicious one it was! I added some sliced almonds but that was it.I have made it twice now.


 WOW!! Glad you liked it. Did you find the 3 colors? Most people say they can only find the white.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 20, 2011)

msmofet said:
			
		

> WOW!! Glad you liked it. Did you find the 3 colors? Most people say they can only find the white.



I've only ever seen the white. Didn't even know abut the other colors!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 20, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> I've only ever seen the white. Didn't even know abut the other colors!


 I have been lucky finding a lot of good stuff. The black was the first quinoa I tried. When I went back to get some more I found all 3 colors.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 20, 2011)

msmofet said:


> WOW!! Glad you liked it. Did you find the 3 colors? Most people say they can only find the white.


 

I used red and white.I am not sure if the store has black or not.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the advice ,info and recipies , I will try to find it tomorrow. It is pouring rain here today. It is exciting to find something new to try for him. If he likes the taste I may make some flour to make Pasta.

Josie


----------

